# Most comfortable gel padded gloves? Recommend me a pair!



## RSV_Ecosse (27 Jun 2009)

Looking for a new pair of summer gloves/mitts.

I prefer thick gel padded types so looking at something like Specialized BG's or along those lines.

Whats the most comfortable summer gloves you have used before I go and order a pair?.

Ta.


----------



## buddha (27 Jun 2009)

I've got a pair of Spesh BG Gel 09 gloves about a month ago. (JE James do them for under £20 if you can wait 2 weeks for delivery!). They're comfortable alright. But feel a bit stiff and restrictive compared to the previous version BG Gel gloves I had. Maybe they need more time to settle, but I might go for something with a little less padding.


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Jun 2009)

Spesh BG Comps are pretty good although when spending prolonged periods in the drops I have occasionally had issues with pressure on lower edge of my hand. Still, they are very comfortable overall and they restrict your wrist movement far less than most gloves.

Matthew


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (27 Jun 2009)

Cheers guys. The BG's and Spesh Phat bar wrap should be just the ticket. 

Although I've been looking at Castelli Rosso Corsa gloves which look pretty good too, anyone tried those?.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jun 2009)

my new altura crochet 'track' mitts seem well padded and ideal for summer, my main road mitts are spesh BG and my main off road ones are briko.


----------



## zoglug (4 Jul 2009)

Ive got the Pearl Izumi Elite Gel Event gloves. Cost me £25 but are fantastic! Nice big gels aid comfort.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jul 2009)

Funnily enough..

I got a pair of Dunlop gel golves for £5 from Sportswarehouse. For that money I thought they were worth a punt while I was buying something else.

Really well made and the most comfy and padded gloves I've had. Nice towel bits on too for sweatwipes.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (4 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys. Just for info, what sort of "fit" are the Spesh BG's?. By that I mean are they big or small made?. My current Spesh gel gloves were purchased about 7 years ago and I have no idea if the way Specialized are making them nowadays as far as the sizing goes, has changed or not.


----------



## MajorMantra (4 Jul 2009)

Hard to say. Mine are mediums which fit my slim hands with a little room to spare. I don't like my gloves to be really tight because they make my hands go tingly.

Matthew


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (4 Jul 2009)

I'm usually a large but I guess the best way to find out would be to try a pair on in a nearby stockist.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Jul 2009)

I have tried several pairs but the best I have found to date are "Nike Tempo". Thought at first they may be too warm but found them to be very comfortable, and on a couple of occasions during a ride I have spotted that I have had two fingers through one hole and never even noticed.


----------



## JensR (7 Jul 2009)

I would definitely try a pair for size - I had some Specialized BG Pro gloves which I ordered online and were quite loose on my hands (also these pro gloves don't seem to have so much gel).

My new Gore gloves were a size up from what I expected to fit (this time I went to the LBS). Just haven't got a clue why they put such large labels inside which get in the way! Quite comfortable too.


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Funnily enough..
> 
> I got a pair of Dunlop gel golves for £5 from Sportswarehouse. For that money I thought they were worth a punt while I was buying something else.
> 
> Really well made and the most comfy and padded gloves I've had. *Nice towel bits on too for sweatwipes*.



Thats a nice touch and something that lacks on my Spesh BG's when I get a bit of a sweat on and start to bead profusely.

Will have to look for some of those bad boys as I was contemplating riding with a sweat band on the other day.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (7 Jul 2009)

JensR said:


> (also these pro gloves don't seem to have so much gel).




So there's two versions of the Spesh BG's?. Pro and non-Pro, pro having less gel than the non-pro version?


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Thats a nice touch and something that lacks on my Spesh BG's when I get a bit of a sweat on and start to bead profusely.
> 
> Will have to look for some of those bad boys as I was contemplating riding with a sweat band on the other day.



To be reccomended. If you're not brand-fixated.

They usually have them in Guildford for a fiver - if you want some, I'll bung them in the post to you.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (11 Jul 2009)

Nipped through to Edinburgh Bike Co-op yesterday on the Mille ( easier to get parked than the car  ).

Went for Spesh BG Gel 09's, blue and silver ones. Tried on a Lge and it felt a bit tight. So went for an XL. Thought I would be a large but 'spose Spesh maybe make their gloves on the neat side?. 

Anyhoo, supremely comfortable compared to my old Spesh gel gloves ( about 8 years old!! ) and riding into work last night was very comfy. I also got the 4.5mm Spesh Bar Phat inserts and wraps and fitted them yesterday. Bit of a fiddle to get them on but after about 4 attempts I managed to get it sitting perfectly. And it has also increased comfort levels. As well as feeling easier on the hands and wrists it seems to dampen out a fair bit of vibration and bumps from the road. Rode into work last night and knocked 4 minutes off my usual time ( must be the "I've got new bling and it had better work" effect  ).

Was a bit wary of using the 4.5mm stuff rather than the 2.5mm version as I had read some folk saying it didn't feel right on the bars but it feels perfectly fine to me and certainly doesn't look as "bulky" as I had imagined it might.


----------



## yenrod (11 Jul 2009)

>Most comfortable gel padded gloves

RSV - if you can get yourself down to an asda then you can get some for 6 quid ! and they're pretty fine too !


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (11 Jul 2009)

Off out to Asda later this afternoon ( well, the missus usually goes and does the shopping, I planned to sit and watch the tour on telly this afternoon  ) but I might nip in with her and have a look.

Or I might just ask her to get me a pair while she is in there.


----------

